# 1/18th BRP racers running at the US indoor champs !!



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Several of Us BRP racers will be running at the 25 th US Indoor champs.
SG1... Stock and Mod 1/12th ,Tangtester 1/10th Touring, Don Deutsch 1/12th masters, matt the cat 1/12th masters and myself 1/12th Masters and I'm also in the Trinity T spec celebrity race $1,000.00 to win No one better be in front of Me on the last lap  See Ya your outa there :thumbsup:


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Good luck guys!


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

We're cheerin for ya!! GO GET EM!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

To bad 1/18th scale is not a class they run!!!! Go Get'em guys!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*indoor champ 18th BRP racers*

Good luck to all the 18th BRP racers running their other cars! 
Will SG1 pull another championship win out of his pocket?
Hopefully all will do well and equipment work as required...

Good luck to all!

RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SG1 is fast !!! I'm fast with both. Mat the cat was in two pieces last I seen. Don D ?? Tang going well.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Anybody interested can watch the progress of qualifying and the mains at www.nashrcracer.com


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Ovalman !! I was trying to find that. We are doing pretty well. I'm 5th with just 3 times on the track in masters. I got tired so I came home skipped 2 nd round. Getting My T spec dialed in it should be pretty good come the main.
Show Me the money :thumbsup: 
This is toooooo much racing for a old guy like me


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

No problem Bud. I think it's great that somebody is taking the time to keep those of us not fortunate enough to be there up to date. It's also kind of cool watching how those you know are doing.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Bud -- what happened with the 7th place Spec finish? I thought that $1000 was yours!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It was till the car broke before the start of the race. On warm up to get some tire stuff off the track just moving slowly I touched the wall and the front steering block pulled off of the balls. The pit crew went to work but forgot to put the dog bone in. So they pulled it back apart then noticed the drive was broken so I had to run with two wheel drive :freak: 
In masters my car had a slight push and as You know a push will make You slow, Finished 7th however. SG1 got it done in 4th Tang hit stuff, Don and Matt I don't know how they did. That was a long 6 days of racin.
I'm ready for some BRP racing and FUN !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Great job to all who ran! See you all Friday at HT.....


----------

